# Logo erstellen



## Plastisch (1. November 2011)

Ich möchte 2 kleingewerbe anmelden und brauch dafür noch Logos.
Ich habe eines soweit schon gezeichnet mit der Hand.
Der Name ist schon gewählt und auf den Shopseiten auch registriert.
Nun soll das Logo bei dem einen Shop aus dem Namen bestehen wobei jeder Buchstabe im eigentlichen Sinne ein Gegenstand ist.Der Shopname fängt mit T welches ich aus einem Pilz gebildet habe.Ein Buchstabe ist ein i dafür habe ich eine brennende Kerze gewählt ein anderer ein O dafür einen Kürbis.
Gibt es ein Programm welches 1.auf deutsch ist
                                                 2. wo ich das Bild einscannen kann um es zu                 bearbeiten sowohl farblich als auch zur Erstelllung der noch fehlenden Buchstaben.Am besten wäre eine Vektorgrafik.
                                                 3.Es muß absolut einfach zu bearbeiten und Narrensicher sein.
                                                 4.Es muß kostenlos sein
Vielen dank im voraus für Eure Hilfen.Ich bin nämlich auf diesem Gebiet absoluter Anfänger.


----------



## Leola13 (1. November 2011)

Hai,

versuch mal inkscape.  (..aber einfach zu bearbeiten und narrensicher =>  das wird generell schwierig)

Ciao Stefan


----------

